# Can't Get Rid of Giardia



## Oaks_Mom

Hi

I don't know if anyone else has had this problem, but my puppy, Oakley, has had Giardia since we took her home from the breeders. We have had her on 3 different meds and she still tests positive for Giardia. We wanted her to get spayed at 6 months, but she is now 6 months and the vet will not do it because she still has Giardia. She doesn't show any signs, like bloating or diarrhea. I am at my wits end. We have talked to the breeder before any she didn't seem to show any interest one way or the other. We are going to call her tonight again. NOT happy with the breeder. Poor Oakley has been medicated for the past 2 1/2 months.

Take care

Moe


----------



## Scooter's Family

I have a friend who had this, her entire family, from a contaminated well. Their neighbor had a dog that had puppies and their well became contaminated too. It took a long time to clear it up. She had to continuously wash EVERYTHING because they kept getting reinfected. Does anyone else have it?


----------



## casperkeep

If I am right I was told once you have it you will always have it. You can have times when you have an outbreak and other times be fine. I will look into to make sure. My little one had and is fine thats been awhile ago when she was a puppy. She just turned two this month.


----------



## Oaks_Mom

Hi

No one else in the family has Giardia. I wouldn't have even known if Oakley had it, only her stool tested positive for it. The vet just called me, and she contacted an Internalist - (specialist) and they said it was rare for a pup to be treated so many times and still test positive. If the med she is on now doesn't work, then they will just leave her and test her after her first cycle. If she still has Giardia, then they will go ahead with spaying. I always thought is was best to get your dog spayed before she goes into heat. Hopefully she will be a late bloomer, and this batch of medicine will clear her up. 

Take care

Moe


----------



## Petaluna

I'm personally into natural remedies for parasites - for both myself and animals. I did a quick search and found this, which says it's effective even when traditional medications fail.

http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/coccidia.html

There are also homeopathics for specific parasites, I think there is a Hanna Kroeger one for giardia. Or maybe it's Hulda Clark. One of the two.

I would worry about having her on pharmaceuticals for so long. Once treatment is finished, probably would be a good idea to help re-populate healthy intestinal flora with some type of acidophilus product, kefir, yogurt, etc.


----------



## Petaluna

It's for both Giardia and Coccidia. Actually, from the same site, here's a testimony on a small dog (yorkie) where the vet's meds were not working:

_I wanted to formally Thank You for all of your help.

I have a 6 month old yorkie named Lizzy who had coccidia/giardia when I contacted you. I had been to the local Vet 4 different times and they had placed her on "albon" and "flagyl". I had tried 3 different rounds of the Albon with no success.

Lizzy has now completed 10 days on the "kocci", as well as the "diatomaceous earth" product and I just had a test done on her this morning and the coccidia/giardia is completely gone. These products work great, and the excellent advice you provided me throughout this process was exceptional.

I will continue the diatomaceous earth products with Lizzy as well as my other dog Dudley as I think it's a great product. I will also keep the "kocci" on hand to use in place of harsh antibiotics.

Best Regards, Shelly Watne, Assoc. Broker
Red Arrow Real Estate
1338 PCC Blvd
Dewey, Az. 86327_


----------



## iluvhavs

I also thought that once a dog had it, they always carry it. But I never heard that a dog couldn't be spayed because they tested positive. I know that stressful conditions can cause a flare-up. That's probably what the vet is trying to avoid.


----------



## DanielBMe

Not sure if you read this.
http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_giardiasis.htm

I found this as well.

Other treatments include adding fiber to your dogs diet.

Dogs do not acquire immunity to giardia after treatment, so they can contract the disease again. There is a vaccine to prevent the disease.

Prevention of the Causes of Giardia in Dogs
The only way to prevent giardia is to eliminate the source of the infection which is water. 
Any place water collects should be removed if possible such as places where their are puddles or poor drainage. Any concrete surface should be cleaned, dried and sealed. Gravel areas should be replaced. Bleach may help clean infected areas (1% bleach, 99% water). Lysol, ammonia, and bleach can also be effective decontamination agents. Look for products that contain quaternary ammonium compounds.

Removal of Giardia is difficult. They survive chlorination of drinking water and freezing down to -13oC.


----------



## Sheri

PepperToast said:


> Hi Moe,
> 
> I posted this in another thread dealing with a urinary infection but it applies here very nicely:
> 
> Can I also suggest Oil of Oregano for a longer term natural cure/preventative. I gave this to my GSP when he had chronic soft stool after a bowel infection. This cleared it right up. I also take it as a preventative for viruses and have had great success.
> 
> Oil of Oregano is VERY VERY VERY VERY potent. I mean REALLY REALLY potent!!!!! If you do not dilute it (more that how much it is diluted in the bottle) in a carrier oil it can and will cause vomiting (due to it's 'heat'). Normally I dilute it with olive oil but I have also used a balanced oil because that is what I use to supplement the dog's raw diet. Proportions I would suggest is:
> 
> Take 1 tablespoon of olive oil, put 5 drops of oil of oregano in that. This is what you will serve your dog.
> 
> When administering - take 1 tsp of oil, place 1 drop of Diluted (by you) oil of oregano and serve with food. Assuming you feed twice a day, give oil of oregano twice a day.
> 
> I do not have to the first diluting step for my big dog but our havanese are so little.
> 
> This has worked wonders for all our viral or bacterial infections, and for lingering bowel issues.
> 
> Meeka


Meeka, do you have any documentation for using this Oil of Oregano? I'd be interested to consider it for recurring bowel symptoms, but would want to read more on it.


----------



## Sheri

Petaluna said:


> I'm personally into natural remedies for parasites - for both myself and animals. I did a quick search and found this, which says it's effective even when traditional medications fail.
> 
> http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/coccidia.html
> 
> There are also homeopathics for specific parasites, I think there is a Hanna Kroeger one for giardia. Or maybe it's Hulda Clark. One of the two.
> 
> I would worry about having her on pharmaceuticals for so long. Once treatment is finished, probably would be a good idea to help re-populate healthy intestinal flora with some type of acidophilus product, kefir, yogurt, etc.


Petaluna,

Do you know if these people would answer questions on products to use for IBS?


----------



## Petaluna

Hey Sheri, I'll PM you so as not to divert the thread to human topics....


----------



## Sheri

Petaluna,
Ok, but this question was about Tucker....?


----------



## Kathy

Oaks_Mom said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has had this problem, but my puppy, Oakley, has had Giardia since we took her home from the breeders. We have had her on 3 different meds and she still tests positive for Giardia. We wanted her to get spayed at 6 months, but she is now 6 months and the vet will not do it because she still has Giardia. She doesn't show any signs, like bloating or diarrhea. I am at my wits end. We have talked to the breeder before any she didn't seem to show any interest one way or the other. We are going to call her tonight again. NOT happy with the breeder. Poor Oakley has been medicated for the past 2 1/2 months.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Moe


 It is very difficult to rid. Have you disinfected ALL things the dog has had contact with using Bleach? Sofa, rug, floors, toys, bedding, patio, food and water dishes, everything. Good info can be found here: http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_giardiasis.htm

It also could be in your drinking water. Have you had it tested? You might even consider having your stools tested just to see if the sourse could be something that both humans and animals are getting into. Is there a child in the home? Is it possible the child might have it and not be washing their hands good after going to the bathroom? Does your water come from a well? Are you feeding raw veggies that might not be washed with clean uncontaminated water?


----------

